

Tazpic.com: Facebook photo tagging comes to Twitter using Annotations API - xdamman

What do you think of the app we made (@tlg and @xdamman) at the twitter annotations api hackfest? Would love to hear your feedback. Thanks!
Http://tazpic.com
======
ArabGeek
good app mentioned here: [http://arabcrunch.com/2010/06/facebook-photo-
tagging-comes-t...](http://arabcrunch.com/2010/06/facebook-photo-tagging-
comes-to-twitter-with-tazpic.html)

------
Raphael
Allow clicking on a tagged person without signing in.

~~~
tlg
It would be nice, but as we show the person twitter timeline we can't do that
without you being logged in otherwise we can be out of quota (2000req/hour)

~~~
xdamman
Thanks, good idea!

@tlg we could display an unlogged profile page without hitting twitter api
(only based on our database).

------
daveying99
awesome! facebook style tagging on twitter.

